# Hunting for gamers in the Fraser Valley



## ecla (Mar 2, 2004)

Trolling for a few RPGers and/or boardgamers in the Chilliwack/Abbotsford area of the Lower Mainland near Vancouver, B.C. Canada

Anyone out there?  Drop a reply


----------



## ecla (Mar 14, 2004)

bump-March/04


----------



## Aethelcund (Mar 16, 2004)

*D&D #rd Ed*



			
				ecla said:
			
		

> Trolling for a few RPGers and/or boardgamers in the Chilliwack/Abbotsford area of the Lower Mainland near Vancouver, B.C. Canada
> 
> Anyone out there?  Drop a reply




Very interested in the possibility of a D&D 3rd ed campaign.  34 yrs old, experienced gamer, Abbotsford, male.

poustman@telus.net


----------



## Aethelcund (Jun 30, 2004)

Update- June 30 2004

Our little gaming group has been going a few months now; ecla and I have 3 other regular mature gamers in Abbotsford, and 2 occasionals.

If there are others out there looking for D&D 3.5 in Abbotsford, BC area, email me at poustman@gmail.com

Thanks.


----------



## Aethelcund (Sep 30, 2004)

bump Sept 30/04


----------



## Particle_Man (Oct 4, 2004)

Well I know a 14 year old who is into 3rd ed and lives in Langley, but a) I don't know if you want someone that young (he is in a "100th level evil PC" phase right now, and b) I am not sure if his parents would let him play with a stranger that is too much older than he.


----------



## Aethelcund (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks.  Probably best to wait a few years for this young gent.  

Our current campaign is thriving; always open to new folks visiting.


----------



## Aethelcund (Nov 25, 2005)

*Going Strong*

Gaming group going very strong; our main campaign is at about 20 months, the main characters  (D&D 3.5) are btwn 14th and 17th level.  We just created another party of secondary characters (now our 3rd 'secondary' party-- the others are still functional and occasionally played).

We also started a Star Wars (d20) game bi-weekly, alternating with a second D&D 3.5 campaign.  SW has been going for about 8 months, the other D&D for about 3 months.


----------

